# [Buying advice] Camera - ILC or DSLR or full frame P&S ?



## Sarath (Jan 13, 2013)

Want to upgrade from P&S but not into manual SLR photography. Want a good full frame P&S or auto friendly DSLR.

What's your budget?[/B]
Nothing certain. Around 30k but can vary by a lot. 

*Camera type/Body style?*
A compact camera with DSLR or close to it in PQ. (Might also go for DSLR if no such camera exists)

*How much zoom do you want/expect?*
Not interested much 10x is fine

*Do you care for manual exposure controls?
Not in the least bit

What will you be shooting with this camera?
Vacation pictures

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
Everything including low light pictures. Not sports.

Video?*
Do not care

*Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
Sony NEX type of camera or the RX100. I do not know many more models. Basically looking for a big sensor in a small compact body.

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
Nothing

From where will you be buying?*
Online/Local store
Anywhere

*Any other features you need?*
no frills
*

Anything else you would like to tell us?*
The things I am looking for in this camera:
1. Excellent pics in Auto mode
2. DSLR like photo quality - low light pics
3. Compact and light weight

Already own 3 P&S:
5k 10k and 16k one. The last one gives decent pictures but suffers in low light. Forgot the model numbers.


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2013)

You won't get either FF DSLR or FF compact for 30k, unless it can vary by 400%+ 

No large sensor compact does have 10x or more. The max you can get is 7x with P7700, and it's really a nice camera. Since you prefer IQ in Auto mode, you won't appreciate the features of P7700, I think (no offense).

RX100 is a good one and you can very well go for it, but it doesn't have 10x zoom FYI.

Decide whether you want a compact or interchangeable lens camera (DSLR or Mirrorless) first. Then we can discuss the choices we have...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2013)

@sarath I know u r new to camera world..but ur requirement is sooo confusing

ILC = Interchangable Lens Cameras = DSLR and m4/3

Full frame P&S - nothing like that...full frame DSLR r there

Auto friendly DSLR - DSLR like D3100,D5100,D5200,550D,600D,1100D A37,A57 all are targeted to newbies and have lots of auto features...but u shouldnt use it much 

Your 30k budget is just shot for ILC type cams....a D3100+18-55+55-200/55-300/70-300 can give you better range and high crop ability

A olympus EPM1+dual lens kit is enough for you...check the market rates plzz...seems sufficient for you.


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Full frame P&S - nothing like that...full frame DSLR r there



I think he mean to say FF compact (RX1)


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2013)

Nac there is nothing like FF compact  RX1 falls in the advance compact catagory 

FF is only said to be 35mm format ..


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2013)

When they can designate a camera with numerous names like MILC, CSC, EVIL, MSC, DSLM... we can very well designate as we see fit 

With RX1 we can very well call it as FF compact. It does equipped with FF sensor in a compact body, why not???


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2013)

I am sorry u said RX1 and I felt RX100 ...stupid naming like fuji have x100,x10 ....yes RX1 is a full frame compact  

Sarath say something bro


----------



## Sarath (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, all that has left me confused. I was looking at the Sony RX100 actually since it seems to have a large sensor 1" or something. I though it was a full frame sensor but that doesn't seem to be the case. Either ways that is not important to me.

What I really want is, in very simple terms, a good camera which is "small" in size and takes really good pictures which are almost as good as DSLRs. (I am aware that no compact camera can beat DSLR quality nor can I afford something like the RX1 which might do so.)

I was really excited about micro 3/4ths some time ago. I undestood little about them so I read up and now I have forgotten all about them and again I know little about them.

Basically reading a lot about how, the newer cameras put a "lot more control" in your hand ect. means manual controls if I'm not wrong (like NEX-5). Now this was not what I was looking for, so I got really confused. I decided to plunge into a DSLR finally, just so I can take decent pics since a DSLR in auto will (has to) take better pics than an P&S can ever achieve.

My requirements are vague since I went from searching for a DSLR like D3100 or 1100D to finallt deciding that I cannot lug around so much weight around (and since I am the one who has to snap all the pics, I will be carrying it most of the times while featuring in as few pics as possible). I was reading up and saw the NEX-6 has recently released and read how it has amazing PQ etc etc. Then I read about RX1 and RX100 (lets forget RX1 for now 1.6L :O ). I do not know how each of them compare. Budget is not static and I based it around the DSLR I started looking at as a reference, the 1100D or D3100. Hence the 30k. But if I can get say the same PQ in a compact body for 10k more than I would like to know which one it is. 

I am checking out the ILC you mentioned. 

I am of the opinion that the features in a ILC or DSLR will be wasted on me, since I will most likely never get into serious photography. But if I can sqeeze better PQ then the my current camera -  than I would like to go for an upgrade.

Leaving all my requirements or statements aside, I would like to ask; What would you suggest to someone who wants to take really good pics but does not want to get into DSLR like controls or the heft of it?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2013)

The answer is very simple...Get Nikon j1+2 kit combo if u want to take advantage of nikon dslr lenses
else you can go for olympus EPM1 or EPL3 with kit lens and get other lens later..
Yaah nex 6 is also good but nex lenses are big compared to m4/3 or Nikon 1 series lenses

@ Sarath there r lots of choices available...the m4/3 r good and light weight.. you can opt for it..all the panasonic and olympus m4/3 lenses are usable on both companies.
I would have bought nikon 1 series coz I already have some nikon lenses...and can use it in AF on 1 series using nikon adapter


----------



## nac (Jan 14, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Leaving all my requirements or statements aside, I would like to ask; What would you suggest to someone who wants to take really good pics but does not want to get into DSLR like controls or the heft of it?



RX100

Sujoy, RX100  gives better low light picture and better IQ than Nikon 1 series.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2013)

yes maybe RX100 gives all those better...its a fantastic cam...and I too drool for it 

but if u want to add new lens later...then?? and also nikon j1 have 2x crop factor and people say its superb for birding

A combo of Nikon j1+FT1 Adapter +Nikon 70-300 AFS VR gives you 600mm f5.6 very cheap


----------



## nac (Jan 14, 2013)

^ He thinks they are little big to carry around all the time...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2013)

Nikon j1 is smaller then a RX100...but after putting a lens its bit bigger....but then you have the flexibility....its users choice which way to go


----------



## Sarath (Jan 14, 2013)

I won't be buying any lenses for the camera  There is no way I can explain to my parents why we need more lenses. On another note are there any more "standard" lenses which are not macro or telescopic?

I mean the lens that comes with the camera ought to be enough for all types of normal vacation pictures right. Almost all the pics will have just people standing in front of some scenery or monument, that is all. Nothing more is required, like zoom or any effects.

If the RX100 is better or equal to the Nikon J1 then I think I will prefer the former. I have little use for the added functionality of the latter - i.e. using multiple lenses. Unless there is a lens that can help me take better pictures than the stock one, i.e. Nikon J1 + some lense > RX100. I do not want more control. Any camera bought will be elusively shot in Auto mode.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 14, 2013)

Sarath said:


> *Want to upgrade from P&S but not into manual SLR photography. Want a good full frame P&S or auto friendly DSLR.*
> 
> *What's your budget?*
> Nothing certain. Around 30k but can vary by a lot. [/B]
> ...


*

i am writing this without reading any of above comments/suggestions, so please bear with me in case i am repeating.

1. full frame is strictly found in Professional Cameras. those cost upwards of 70k [body only]
2. using SLR, but not using manual mode is like having an unlocked proccy and not OCing it. 
3. SLRs dont give you "zoom". Lens does [actually thats focal lenght]. if your budget is max 35K, you will get a 18-55mm lens. which will be a fine lens for wide angle to normal photography and ideal for vacations. but if you want greater focal lengths, then you WILL have to buy extra tele lens, costing upwards of 8.5K.
4. from experience, i CAN assure you that dSLRs are not good at Auto modes. in normal lighting, you will get okay-ish photos, but under abnormal lighting, it'll flip out. 

My suggestion is to go for Semi-SLRs/Hybrids. those will give you large focal lengths. and the cost will be inside your budget.*


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2013)

ok my last suggestion other then Sony RX100 will be D3100+18-105 ... it may cross ur budget...but that will give u a dslr and 6x zoom in single zoom


----------



## Sarath (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: [Buying advice] Camera - ILC or DSLR or full frame P&amp;S ?*



anirbandd said:


> ...
> 2. using SLR, but not using manual mode is like having an unlocked proccy and not OCing it.
> ...


I have a k series proccy which I have not OCed. Guess I have this bug 

I will take those points into consideration.



sujoyp said:


> ok my last suggestion other then Sony RX100 will be D3100+18-105 ... it may cross ur budget...but that will give u a dslr and 6x zoom in single zoom



I will look into it. Thanks for all the suggestions. Just need to sit down and weigh my options now.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ...
> 4. from experience, i CAN assure you that dSLRs are not good at Auto modes. in normal lighting, you will get okay-ish photos, but under abnormal lighting, it'll flip out.
> ...



take this into account


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2013)

@anirban but you can always use scene modes...at least that much...I learned with the fully auto mode...its not that bad


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2013)

Scene modes on DSLRs??


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2013)

yes scene modes like landscape,portrait,night, firework etc...they r there right on mode dial along with PASM modes


----------



## Sarath (Jan 15, 2013)

If DSLRs are bad on auto then no point taking them  Looks like RX100 is okay for my basic needs. Will go to the local store and check out ILCs too. 

Either ways I am not in favour of carrying so much bulk (SLRs)


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> yes scene modes like landscape,portrait,night, firework etc...they r there right on mode dial along with PASM modes



bro AFAIK, full auto, landscape, portrait, sports, no flash, night modes are available along with PSAM. but those modes dont allow expandable ISO ranges, exposure compensation, etc.. and special ,modes for fireworks, sunset, backlght are not available on slrs. if so many presets are made available, the mode dial would be 1.5" wide..



Sarath said:


> If DSLRs are bad on auto then no point taking them  Looks like RX100 is okay for my basic needs. Will go to the local store and check out ILCs too.
> 
> Either ways I am not in favour of carrying so much bulk (SLRs)



ILC and SLR are basically same. but you would may like to check out Mirrorless.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2013)

@anirban  if u want expandable ISO ranges, exposure compensation, etc.. then u can definitely use P mode in PASM....other auto modes r very simple just like P&S

ILC = interchangable lens camera  = m4/3, nikon 1,4/3, APSC DSLR, full frame DSLR,Sony Nex,Samsung NX, fuji X series   (dont know sigma and canon's small sensor series name)


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2013)

i thought OP said Full Auto, All the Time??


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2013)

aree bhai...landscape,portrait,firework,night,twilight noflash are present in my mode dial of D3100...they r fully automatic...just move the pointer to the required mode and the camera will set itself like that


----------

